# Need a good tailor in Satwa, Karama or Bur Dubai



## Vanz

I have been in Dubai for the last 20 yrs, but hardly ever used a tailor. Now I am looking for a good tailor, heard the good ones are in Satwa. Need to get a couple of evening gowns stitched. Would you know any such tailor who could do a good job, without ruining the material.


----------



## Gavtek

Coventry Tailoring down a side street opposite Satwa Post Office is very good, very cheap too. I've used them several times.


----------



## Vanz

Gavtek said:


> Coventry Tailoring down a side street opposite Satwa Post Office is very good, very cheap too. I've used them several times.


Thank you for the feedback, will surely give them a try. Can you give me a ballpark value of how much they have charged you in the past for an evening gown? Also, would you have their telephone number. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gavtek

Unfortunately, my evening gowns tend to fit me perfectly straight from the shop. But they did charge a friend of mine around 120 Dhs to make a dress from scratch (material not included).

I usually use them for suit alterations, I've never been charged more than 100 Dhs, and even then, it's usually been "just give me what you like" so I gave 100 Dhs, probably would have accepted less.


----------



## Vanz

Wow, now that is really cheap. Thank you, I am now excited to try them out.


----------



## Gavtek

Phone number here: Coventry Tailoring - Dubai Shopping Mall Reviews - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## Vanz

Thank you, appreciate it.


----------



## indoMLA

Gavtek said:


> Coventry Tailoring down a side street opposite Satwa Post Office is very good, very cheap too. I've used them several times.


Can you post a screenshot of the approximate spot/location?


----------



## Gavtek

Yes, yes I can.










It's one of the alleys opposite Satwa Clinic (not the post office). You can see the sign from the main road.


----------



## Lita_Rulez

Gavtek said:


> It's one of the alleys opposite Satwa Clinic (not the post office). You can see the sign from the main road.


I was about to ask the same question this week, me be happy.

Thanks for the info.


.
..
...










I'm not sure anyone has noticed it, but I laughed my ass off, so thanks for that also !


----------



## BedouGirl

Lita_Rulez said:


> I'm not sure anyone has noticed it, but I laughed my ass off, so thanks for that also !


Me too


----------



## indoMLA

@Gavtek - WTF? Not cool, bro.


----------



## Vanz

I did visit Conventry over the weekend. I found the main tailor to be well versed with his trade, which i think makes him rather over confident and really a little too rude for my liking. Additioanlly, his prices are not as cheap as I was told. His charges for stiching a simple halter neck gown with an empire cut, is AED 650/-. !


----------



## Gavtek

Ouch, they must have had an influx of customers since being recommended by Time Out or something. They used to do a whole suit for less than that!


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Try Bur Dubai...I just had some stuff stitched there and I paid an unrealistic amount of 5 Dirhams.

There are several good folks out there (not THAT known yet)


----------



## Gavtek

That's the nice and specific kind of advice that I love to see.


----------



## cami

Vanz said:


> I did visit Conventry over the weekend. I found the main tailor to be well versed with his trade, which i think makes him rather over confident and really a little too rude for my liking. Additioanlly, his prices are not as cheap as I was told. His charges for stiching a simple halter neck gown with an empire cut, is AED 650/-. !


they charge according to how much money they think you have. if you're local or look westerner, they'll charge you three times more what they generally charge poorer looking people.

no business is charity here, from the car dealers to the sellers in the souk.


----------



## BedouGirl

There's a tailor on the ground floor level of BurJuman I have found to be very efficient and reasonably priced. AED 15 to hem trousers, for example. Not sure about stitching dresses though.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Cheapest prices are always given to the local, imo. Even better then sending Pammy along


----------



## Canuck_Sens

cami said:


> charge poorer looking people.



It was the first time in my 34 years of existence that someone called me_ poor looking_. I did not know that it existed.

I had some people calling me "cheap", though. What can I say. I used to live in Canada  Winners anyone ?:rolleyes

I think most "people" who are providing that type of services are usually from places where the common custom is to "haggle".


----------



## cami

Canuck_Sens said:


> It was the first time in my 34 years of existence that someone called me_ poor looking_. I did not know that it existed.
> 
> I had some people calling me "cheap", though. What can I say. I used to live in Canada  Winners anyone ?:rolleyes
> 
> I think most "people" who are providing that type of services are usually from places where the common custom is to "haggle".


without getting into a semantics debate here, the word i used was *poorer* not _*poor*_. makes a hell of a difference in the context, doesn't it...

i'm not sure what relevance canada has in this discussion. or placing the word *people *between quote marks. does this mean they are not people?

anyway, rant over. people can't read or write business contracts here, why do i wonder at a post...


----------



## Canuck_Sens

I had written a big reply. I read and went through it couple of times.

Finally I decided to delete it after thinking " Why bother ?" ; "NVM. Life continues."


----------

